# 802.11g solution?

## deviljelly

Hi,

	Knowing that there are no linux drivers for the Broadcom 802.11g chipset and still needing wireless, and not wanting to get 802.11b, yesterday I decided to buy a Belkin 54G router and access point so that I could create a wireless bridge therefore not requiring linux drivers.

	Every thing is working well and as I have 3 machines in my office (the ADSL terminates 2 floors below) the bridging solution is actually cheaper.

	I began rooting around in the devices firmware and discovered that like many others the router and AP are themselves running linux, I extracted and mounted on my PC the cramfs filesystem that is contained within the firmware file and discovered the linux broadcom drivers uses by the devices themselves. Using readelf and objdump I listed the symbols and disassembled the driver and it was clear that the reported issue about broadcom and other vendors not wanting to give us communist linux types access to low level device features such as operating out of frequency and power range is true, the symbols indicate that the device is very versitile.

	Now here's the rub, although it would be difficult, it should be possible to cross compile the MIPS assembler to i386 or even decompile back into C source.   

	I guess the question I'm asking is to the c/gcc/gnu gurus out there.... would this be possible?

here are the symbols

```

Symbol table '.symtab' contains 594 entries:

   Num:    Value  Size Type    Bind   Vis      Ndx Name

     0: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  LOCAL  DEFAULT  UND 

     1: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT    1 

     2: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 

     3: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT    3 

     4: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT    4 

     5: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 

     6: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT    6 

     7: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT    7 

     8: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT    8 

     9: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 

    10: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT   10 

    11: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT   11 

    12: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT   12 

    13: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT   13 

    14: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT   14 

    15: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT   15 

    16: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT   16 

    17: 00000000     0 SECTION LOCAL  DEFAULT   17 

    18: 00000000    21 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    8 __module_kernel_version

    19: 00000000     6 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 ether_bcast

    20: 00000008     6 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 wpa_snap_template

    21: 00000000     4 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 wl_found

    22: 00000004    56 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 wl_id_table

    23: 00000010     4 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 __module_pci_device_size

    24: 0000003c     4 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 __module_pci_device_table

    25: 00000040     4 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 oneonly

    26: 00000044     4 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 noradio

    27: 00000048     4 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 piomode

    28: 00000000   828 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_probe

    29: 0000033c   164 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_read_proc

    30: 00001b3c   112 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_isr

    31: 000007b8   312 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_free

    32: 0000161c   680 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_ioctl

    33: 000008f0   248 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_open

    34: 000009e8   172 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_close

    35: 00000a94   236 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_start

    36: 000018c4   264 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_get_stats

    37: 000019cc    76 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_get_wireless_stats

    38: 00001a18    84 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_set_mac_address

    39: 00001a6c   208 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_set_multicast_list

    40: 000003e0   216 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_suspend

    41: 000004b8   388 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_resume

    42: 0000063c    36 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 _wl_suspend

    43: 00000660    36 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 _wl_resume

    44: 00000684   180 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_remove

    45: 0000004c    32 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 wl_pci_driver

    46: 00000738    84 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_module_init

    47: 0000078c    44 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_module_exit

    48: 00000b80   620 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_sendnext

    49: 00000ee0   332 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wds_start

    50: 0000102c   252 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 _wl_add_wds

    51: 0000127c   176 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 _wl_del_wds

    52: 00001bac   128 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_dpc

    53: 00001d84   268 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wl_timer

    54: 00000048    21 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    8 __module_kernel_version

    55: 00000190     6 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 ether_bcast

    56: 00000198     6 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 wpa_snap_template

    57: 00000074    24 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 WPA_info_element

    58: 0000008c    28 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 usa_low_a_channels

    59: 000000a8    28 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 usa_lnm_a_channels

    60: 000000c4    28 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 usa_a_channels

    61: 000000e0    28 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 eur_a_channels

    62: 000000fc    28 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 jpn_a_channels

    63: 00000118    28 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 jph_a_channels

    64: 00000150    28 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 null_a_channels

    65: 0000016c    28 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 wld_b_channels

    66: 000001a4    28 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 isr_b_channels

    67: 000001c0    28 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 jdn_b_channels

    68: 000001dc    28 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 null_b_channels

    69: 000001f8    28 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 fcc_g_channels

    70: 00000204    20 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 rate_limit_1_2

    71: 00000214     8 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 wlc_802_1x_hdr

    72: 000025a4  1496 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_insert_key

    73: 00015b40  1344 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_scblookup

    74: 000163d8   164 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_init_iv

    75: 00016898   312 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_wsec_apply

    76: 00002c4c   424 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_remove_key

    77: 0000e89c  1424 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_chipinit

    78: 00017ac4   224 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_ratetable

    79: 0001c990    64 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_init_reprate

    80: 00003794    44 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_cwmin

    81: 000037c0    44 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_cwmax

    82: 000033d0   160 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_mac

    83: 00003470   176 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_bssid

    84: 000169d0   336 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_clear_wsec_info

    85: 000163b4    36 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_enable_mac

    86: 00016b20  1380 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_init_wsec_info

    87: 00003350   128 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_ps_ctrl

    88: 00003520    76 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_addrmatch

    89: 000035d8   204 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_switch_shortslot

    90: 000036a4   104 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_update_slot_timing

    91: 0000370c   136 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_cwmin_gphy_update

    92: 000037ec  1196 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_scan

    93: 000041e0   500 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_scan_default_channels

    94: 00003c98   240 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_scan_abort

    95: 00015868   104 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_bss_list_free

    96: 00013448   124 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_tx_resume

    97: 00003d88  1112 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_scantimer

    98: 00018088   260 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_compute_bphy_noise

    99: 00019cf8   488 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_sendprobe

   100: 00013354   112 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_tx_suspended

   101: 0001e890   124 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_bg_noise_sample

   102: 000133c4   132 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_tx_suspend

   103: 000043d4   260 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_custom_scan_complete

   104: 000044d8   500 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_collect_chan_info

   105: 000046cc   232 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_select_chan

   106: 000047b4    88 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_chan_sel_scan_complet

   107: 000048ec    84 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_bcn_rate

   108: 00004940  2392 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_BSSinit

   109: 00017700   252 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_sort_rates

   110: 000187d0   360 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_bcn_prb_template

   111: 00017e50    96 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_compute_bcntsfoff

   112: 00018b98   364 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_update_probe_resp

   113: 0001a41c   188 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_scbclear

   114: 0001ce6c   120 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_default_rateset

   115: 0001d1bc   136 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_rateset_copy

   116: 0001cdc4   168 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_first_channel

   117: 00005298   192 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_phy

   118: 00005358    72 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_setcore

   119: 000053a0   248 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_coreunit_inact

   120: 0000ef3c   248 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_txant

   121: 00005608   128 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_pioinit

   122: 00000000  1008 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT   12 channel_locale

   123: 0001c3dc   156 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 validate_chip_access

   124: 0001cb5c   616 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_init_channels

   125: 0001d56c   172 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_coredisable

   126: 0001cee4   324 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_default_bss

   127: 00007dec  1184 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_watchdog

   128: 00007c7c   100 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_radio_timer

   129: 00007da4    36 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_timer_led

   130: 00007dc8    36 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_timer_led_blink

   131: 0001d7b0   420 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_ps_ap_attach

   132: 0001d618   408 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_board_pll

   133: 00007d68    60 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_radio_monitor_stop

   134: 00007bc0   188 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_hwrad_disabled_chk

   135: 00007ce0    60 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_out

   136: 00007d1c    76 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_radio_monitor_start

   137: 00018aac    76 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_scan_scb

   138: 0000828c   756 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_update_bss_modes

   139: 0001e4c8   428 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_psq_ageing

   140: 00018af8   160 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_timeout_stas

   141: 00019674   136 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_update_brcm_ie

   142: 00018938   372 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_update_beacon

   143: 00016080   436 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_scbreclaim

   144: 00008dd4   932 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_gmode

   145: 000093d0   560 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_band

   146: 00009178   600 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_rateset

   147: 0000cba4   508 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_bss2wl_bss

   148: 0001cad8   132 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_get_revision_info

   149: 0001c478  1232 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_diag_loopback

   150: 0001a4d8   188 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_senddeauth

   151: 00016234    60 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_scb_rate_init

   152: 0001e844    76 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_channel_qa_start

   153: 0000e668     8 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_dump_txstatus

   154: 0000ee2c    64 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_write_ucode

   155: 0000ee6c    96 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_write_pcm

   156: 0000eecc   112 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_write_inits

   157: 0000f034   344 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_chiperrors

   158: 0000f18c   164 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_frag

   159: 0001bae4   316 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_roam_check

   160: 0000fd28  1648 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_dofrag

   161: 0001dd80   444 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_psq

   162: 00010530  1148 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_80211hdr

   163: 00010e40  3204 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_d11hdrs

   164: 00017084   356 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_pio_send

   165: 00019b4c   428 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_sendnextctl

   166: 000103c4   364 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_8023hdr

   167: 00010398    44 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 sstlookup

   168: 0001647c   972 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_update_iv

   169: 000109ac   204 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_compute_airtime

   170: 00010a78   104 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_compute_plcp

   171: 00010ae0   164 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_compute_d11a_plcp

   172: 00010b84   292 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_compute_d11b_plcp

   173: 00010ca8   192 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_compute_frame_dur

   174: 000176a4    56 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_calc_ack_time

   175: 00017608   156 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_calc_frame_time

   176: 00010d68   216 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_compute_rtscts_dur

   177: 000176dc    36 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_calc_cts_time

   178: 00011ac4   380 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_processpmq

   179: 00011c40    56 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_read_pmq_ea

   180: 0001d9d4   132 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_ps_on

   181: 0001d954   128 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_ps_off

   182: 00011c78   132 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_ap_update_rssi_ma

   183: 00011cfc  5472 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_recvdata

   184: 00016848    80 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_wsec_lookup_key

   185: 0001aa54   540 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_wpa_msg

   186: 0001325c   168 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_appendfrag

   187: 000145bc   900 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_recvfilter

   188: 000175ac    92 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_pio_int_patch

   189: 000138f8   384 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_txstatus

   190: 0001e7dc   104 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_ps_tbtt

   191: 000158d0   624 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_recv

   192: 0001e90c   356 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_bg_noise_int

   193: 00013a78   388 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_txstatusrecv

   194: 00013bfc  2496 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_dotxstatus

   195: 0001e19c   348 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_ps_sendnext_psresp

   196: 0001df3c   608 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_ps_send

   197: 000172e4   712 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_pio_rx

   198: 0001a1ec   364 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_senddisassoc

   199: 0001d538    52 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_mac_event

   200: 00014940  2244 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_recvctl

   201: 0001aed4  2360 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_assocresp

   202: 00015440   756 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_process_beacon

   203: 0001a62c  1064 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_authresp_ap

   204: 00015204   572 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_scan_parse

   205: 0001a358   196 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_sendnulldata

   206: 0001818c  1344 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_parse_bcn_prb

   207: 00015734   308 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_BSSlookup

   208: 000186cc    92 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_erp_find

   209: 00018728   168 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_nonerp_find

   210: 000171e8   252 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_pio_xmtfifo

   211: 000179c8   252 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_write_rate_shm

   212: 0001cac4    20 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_mac2phy_rate

   213: 00017c44   524 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_mod_prs_rtentries

   214: 00018030    88 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_compute_aphy_noise

   215: 0001d028   404 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_parse_rates

   216: 0001a594   152 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_is_wpa_ie

   217: 00018d5c  2328 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_bcn_prb_body

   218: 0001c1f0   184 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_probe_sta

   219: 00018d04    88 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_write_info_elt

   220: 0001d244   756 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_rateset_elts

   221: 000196fc   184 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_create_tim

   222: 000197b4   564 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_ctlget

   223: 000199e8   356 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_sendctl

   224: 00019ee0   780 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_sendauth

   225: 0001ac70   156 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wpa_cipher_enabled

   226: 0001ad0c   456 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_check_wpaie

   227: 0001bc20  1488 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_reassoc_notify

   228: 00000938    60 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 lu_reassoc_template

   229: 00000974    60 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 csco_reassoc_template

   230: 0001c2a8   212 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_probe_sta_complete

   231: 0001c37c    96 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_register_pkt_callback

   232: 0001c948    72 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_diag_pio_int_patch

   233: 0001da58   380 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_ps_flush

   234: 0001e2f8   464 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_ps_ctl_to_psq

   235: 0001dbd4   428 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_ps_pvb_entry

   236: 0001e674   360 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_ps_timedout

   237: 0001ea70   256 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_channel_quality_eval

   238: 00000060    21 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    8 __module_kernel_version

   239: 00000a20     6 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 ether_bcast

   240: 00000a28     6 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 wpa_snap_template

   241: 000104b0    60 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 phy_inits

   242: 00022390   704 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_aphy_init

   243: 00026ec0   908 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_bphy2_init

   244: 00026ae4   988 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_bphy4_init

   245: 00027868   824 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_gphy_init

   246: 00000a30   800 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 chan_info

   247: 000286d4   448 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_default_radiopwr

   248: 00010524   514 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 aphy_long_train

   249: 00010728   514 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 gphy_long_train

   250: 0001092c    18 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 aphy2_noise

   251: 00010940    18 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 aphy3_noise

   252: 00010954    18 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 gphy1_noise

   253: 00010968    18 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 gphy2_noise

   254: 0001097c   108 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 aphy_min_sig_sq

   255: 000109e8   108 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 gphy_min_sig_sq

   256: 00010a54   216 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 aphy_rotor_table

   257: 00010b2c    56 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 aphy_noise_scale

   258: 00010b64   216 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 aphy_retard_table

   259: 0001f008    48 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 aphy_dcfc

   260: 00010c3c    34 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 aphy_lna_hpf1_gain_table

   261: 00010c60    34 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 aphy_clip_lna_hpf1_gain_t

   262: 0001f038    64 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 aphy_rssi_lut

   263: 0001f078   240 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 aphy_rssi_agc

   264: 0001f168    64 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 aphy_crs0

   265: 0001f1a8    88 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 aphy_all_crs

   266: 0001f200   272 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_aphy_init_gain

   267: 0001f310  8488 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_aphy_setup

   268: 00021438  3420 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_aphy_lof_cal

   269: 0002724c   584 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 do_dummy_tx

   270: 00022194   508 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 set_tx_iq_based_on_vos

   271: 00028d14  2068 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_radio_2060_init

   272: 00022650  2400 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_bphy2_measurelo

   273: 00022fb0   144 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_gphy_complo

   274: 00023040  3016 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_gphy_measurelo

   275: 00023c08    48 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 gphy_classifyctl

   276: 00023c38   124 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 gphy_tr_switch

   277: 00023cb4   208 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 gphy_all_gains

   278: 00023d84   228 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 gphy_orig_gains

   279: 00027524   120 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_gphy_mod_nrssi_tbl

   280: 000276a4   452 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 gphy_set_nrssi_thresh

   281: 00000e78    32 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 rc_cal_add_4

   282: 00024ee8  2240 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_gphy_rc_cal

   283: 000259a8   816 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_bphy_init_pwrctrl

   284: 00025cd8  1568 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_bphy6_init

   285: 000262f8  2028 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_bphy5_init

   286: 0002759c   264 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 bphy_set_nrssi_thresh

   287: 00027494   144 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 gphy_update_nrssi_tbl

   288: 00000e98    64 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 bphy_tssi_to_dbm

   289: 00000ed8    64 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 gphy_tssi_to_dbm

   290: 00027ce8   188 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_compute_est_Pout

   291: 000003f0    64 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT   12 tssi_to_dbm

   292: 00027e50   740 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_recalc_11a_txpower

   293: 00028134  1212 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_recalc_11b_txpower

   294: 00029528   108 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 add_iq_comp_delta

   295: 0002a318   368 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_init_test

   296: 0002a488   164 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_stop_test

   297: 0002afe4   512 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 gen_tssi_to_pwr_tbl

   298: 00001218   128 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 dBm_to_mW_map

   299: 00000078    21 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    8 __module_kernel_version

   300: 000012a0     6 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 ether_bcast

   301: 000012a8     6 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 wpa_snap_template

   302: 00010cf0     4 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 rate_params

   303: 000012b0    48 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 rates_known

   304: 00010cf4   132 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 M_params

   305: 00010d78   132 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 K_params

   306: 0002c600    56 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_rate_lookup_row

   307: 0002c638   108 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_rate_lookup_col

   308: 0002c8f4   412 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_rate_use_txs

   309: 0002ca90   292 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_rate_pick_rate

   310: 00000090    21 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    8 __module_kernel_version

   311: 00001360     6 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 ether_bcast

   312: 00001368     6 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 wpa_snap_template

   313: 00010e00    48 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    9 ledfunc

   314: 0002d42c     8 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_null

   315: 0002d434    56 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_on

   316: 0002d46c   132 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_activity

   317: 0002d4f0   132 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_a_radio

   318: 0002d574   136 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_b_radio

   319: 0002d5fc   200 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_bgmode

   320: 0002d6c4   132 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_wi1

   321: 0002d748   180 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_wi2

   322: 0002d7fc   220 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_wi3

   323: 0002d8d8   112 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_assoc

   324: 0002d3dc    80 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led

   325: 0002d350    40 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_blinkfast

   326: 0002d378    44 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_blinkmed

   327: 0002d3a4    40 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_blinkslow

   328: 0002d3cc    16 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_blinkoff

   329: 000000a8    21 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    8 __module_kernel_version

   330: 00001380     6 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 ether_bcast

   331: 00001388     6 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    5 wpa_snap_template

   332: 0002d950   884 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_cmn_ioctl_getiwrange

   333: 0002dcc4   300 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_cmn_ioctl_setfreq

   334: 0002ddf0   572 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_cmn_ioctl_getaplist

   335: 0002e02c   536 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_cmn_ioctl_setiwencode

   336: 0002e244   328 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_cmn_ioctl_getiwencode

   337: 0002e4a4    76 FUNC    LOCAL  DEFAULT    2 wlc_cmn_ioctl_getretry

   338: 000000c0    21 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT    8 __module_kernel_version

   339: 0002b208   124 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_mw_to_dbm

   340: 000162a8    52 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_write_shm

   341: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND pci_register_driver

   342: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND free_irq

   343: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_core_reset

   344: 0002b658   512 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_antdiv

   345: 00001cf8     8 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11a0g0bsinitvals2

   346: 0001b80c   152 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_restart_ap

   347: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_pci_setup

   348: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_gpiocontrol

   349: 00001e90   128 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_init_timer

   350: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_coreidx

   351: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND pci_enable_device

   352: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_coreflags

   353: 0002d274   220 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_blink_timer

   354: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_rxreclaim

   355: 0002a2d8    64 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_radiocode2channel

   356: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND bcm_ether_ntoa

   357: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND schedule_task

   358: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_rxfill

   359: 0001ecd0   180 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_phy_attach

   360: 0001ed84   100 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_phy_detach

   361: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND __this_module

   362: 0002e4f0  1744 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_cmn_ioctl

   363: 000013b4    60 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_init

   364: 00000f98   128 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 tx_gain_bb_table

   365: 00000218   109 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 rate_info

   366: 000013f0    40 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_reset

   367: 000134c4   404 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_isr

   368: 00001fe4     8 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_free_timer

   369: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND unregister_netdev

   370: 00009600    44 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_set

   371: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_txreclaim

   372: 0002a298    64 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_channel2freq

   373: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_boardtype

   374: 00001cbc   176 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_dump

   375: 0000cda0  5636 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_statsupd

   376: 0002ebc0   204 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_wsec_tkip_mic

   377: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND iounmap

   378: 0000078c    44 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 cleanup_module

   379: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_corerev

   380: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND bcm_ctype

   381: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND ___pskb_trim

   382: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_core_disable

   383: 00000000     0 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND memcpy

   384: 000104ec    40 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 rxiqcomp

   385: 0002cbb4   156 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_rate_upd_tx

   386: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND kfree

   387: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_chiprev

   388: 00010514    16 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 txiqcomp

   389: 00001198   128 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 tx_gain_txmix_table

   390: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_detach

   391: 0000e3a4   708 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_tinydump

   392: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND loops_per_jiffy

   393: 0000356c   108 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_write_template_ram

   394: 00000f18   128 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 tx_gain_dac_table

   395: 0002d080    56 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_detach

   396: 00002650   240 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11b0g0bsinitvals5

   397: 00010030     4 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11ucode5sz

   398: 0000701c 17520 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11ucode4

   399: 0002b858  1328 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_gphy_interference_mod

   400: 0000f230   352 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_allocfrag

   401: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND pci_unregister_driver

   402: 00000738    84 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 init_module

   403: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_txsuspend

   404: 0002bfd4   756 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_aci_scan

   405: 0000f390  2456 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_send

   406: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND create_proc_entry

   407: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND eth_type_trans

   408: 00028b0c   520 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_switch_radio

   409: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND skb_under_panic

   410: 00001118   128 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 tx_gain_rfpga_table

   411: 0001c9d0   244 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_get_reprate

   412: 0002eed0   528 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_tkhash_phase1

   413: 00001d7c     8 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_mac_event

   414: 00002740  2384 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11a0g0initvals5

   415: 00013658   672 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_dpc

   416: 00010c84    32 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 flipmap

   417: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND schedule

   418: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND request_irq

   419: 00000d50     8 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 a_rate_lookup

   420: 000001dc    20 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 g_only_rates

   421: 00000070     4 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 wl_msg_level

   422: 0001eb70   244 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_radio_reg_read

   423: 00001fec     8 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_mic_error

   424: 00007b60    96 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_chipmatch

   425: 000048a0    76 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_rateset_isofdm

   426: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND srom_write

   427: 0000238c   536 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_reset

   428: 0002c2c8   820 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_gphy_aci

   429: 00000188    28 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 jpn_b_channels

   430: 000257c4   484 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_11b_txpower

   431: 00007018     4 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11ucode2sz

   432: 00017854   372 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_init_rate_lookup

   433: 00027da4   172 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_clear_tssi

   434: 000177fc    88 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_compute_rate

   435: 00003180   240 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11a0g1bsinitvals5

   436: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND srom_read

   437: 00002350    60 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_bssid_is_current

   438: 000001c8    20 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 bphy_rates

   439: 00005498   368 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_coreunit

   440: 00003324    44 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_radioreg_exit

   441: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND skb_over_panic

   442: 00002320    36 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_set_monitor

   443: 00000f90  3432 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11a0g0initvals2

   444: 00017ba4   160 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_valid_rate

   445: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_bus

   446: 00017eb0   384 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_compute_rssi

   447: 0001ef90   120 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_phy_get_radio_ver

   448: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND irq_stat

   449: 00001ff4   812 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_monitor

   450: 000257a8    28 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_get_11b_txpower

   451: 0002d10c   112 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_event

   452: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_attach

   453: 00027ba8   320 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_11a_txpower

   454: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND softnet_data

   455: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND __ioremap

   456: 0002b284   980 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_gen_tssi_tables

   457: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_core_tofixup

   458: 0000480c   148 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_scan_request

   459: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND crc32

   460: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND add_timer

   461: 0002ccd8   512 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_rate_dump

   462: 0001eca0    24 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_phy_reg_read

   463: 00002df4  1044 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_init

   464: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND bcm_ether_atoe

   465: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_pcmcia_init

   466: 00001018   128 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 tx_gain_rfpa_table

   467: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_boardvendor

   468: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND pktenq

   469: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_fifoloopbackenable

   470: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND bcm_parse_tlvs

   471: 00001f10   124 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_add_timer

   472: 0002d17c   248 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_timer

   473: 0001b8a4   576 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_start_ap

   474: 00001d6c     8 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_link_up

   475: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND register_netdev

   476: 00000018    15 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    8 __module_parm_oneonly

   477: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_txreset

   478: 00008b24   688 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_down

   479: 0002c6a4   284 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_rate_new_params

   480: 00001128   340 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_add_wds

   481: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND alloc_skb

   482: 0002cc50   136 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_rate_sel

   483: 000104ac     4 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11pcm3sz

   484: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND memcmp

   485: 00001d74     8 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_link_down

   486: 00001c2c   144 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_sendup

   487: 0002e38c   280 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_cmn_ioctl_getwstats

   488: 00024784  1892 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_2050_nrssislope_cal_g

   489: 0002a9b4  1584 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_freq_accuracy

   490: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND printk

   491: 00000f88     8 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11b0g0bsinitvals2

   492: 000032e8    60 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_radioreg_enter

   493: 0002cf00   384 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_attach

   494: 00001098   128 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 tx_gain_rfpad_table

   495: 00000028    15 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    8 __module_parm_noradio

   496: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_rxreset

   497: 000001f0    20 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 wlc_lrs_rates

   498: 000001a0    20 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 gphy_rates

   499: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND memset

   500: 0002ced8    40 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_rate_ioctl

   501: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND getvar

   502: 00001d00  2384 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11b0g0initvals5

   503: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_rxinit

   504: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_getvar

   505: 0002be68   364 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_aci_detect_rssi_power

   506: 0002a52c   956 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_evm

   507: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND pci_set_master

   508: 00002b7c   208 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_remove_all_keys

   509: 0000148c   400 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_down

   510: 0001ede8    92 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_phy_init

   511: 00008580  1444 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_up

   512: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND __copy_user

   513: 0000328c    92 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_phyreg_exit

   514: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND netif_rx

   515: 00000220  3432 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11b0g0initvals2

   516: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND osl_pci_write_config

   517: 00000134    28 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 all_a_channels

   518: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_detach

   519: 00028894   632 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_aphy_temp_sense

   520: 00003270 15784 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11ucode2

   521: 0002ed64   132 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_wsec_rc4

   522: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND jiffies

   523: 0001ec64    60 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_radio_reg_write

   524: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND osl_pktget

   525: 000285f0   228 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_recalc_txpower

   526: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_boardstyle

   527: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sprintf

   528: 0002ecd4   144 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_wsec_rc4_prepare_key

   529: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_setcore

   530: 00016270    56 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_read_shm

   531: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND __netdev_watchdog_up

   532: 0001ee44   332 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_phy_cal

   533: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND pktcopy

   534: 0000b490 19360 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11ucode5

   535: 00000dec   244 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_forward

   536: 00023e68  2332 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_2050_nrssislope_cal

   537: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_coreflagshi

   538: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND pktdeq

   539: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND init_etherdev

   540: 00010ca4    64 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 nrssi_tbl

   541: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_txresume

   542: 00010034  1144 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11pcm3

   543: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND remove_proc_entry

   544: 00013318    60 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_intrsoff

   545: 0000e758   324 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_corereset

   546: 000162dc   216 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_suspend_mac_and_wait

   547: 0002ede8   228 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_wsec_wep_encrypt

   548: 00027ba0     8 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_get_11a_txpwridx

   549: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND skb_clone

   550: 0002ec8c    72 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_wsec_tkip_mic_eom

   551: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND osl_pktfree

   552: 0001ecb8    24 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_phy_reg_write

   553: 0002a254    68 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_freq2channel

   554: 0002f0e0   892 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_tkhash_phase2

   555: 00001418   116 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_up

   556: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_getnexttxp

   557: 0002bd88   224 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_update_aci_ma

   558: 0000962c 13688 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_ioctl

   559: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND osl_pci_read_config

   560: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND kmalloc

   561: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_coreid

   562: 00029594  3264 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_set_channel

   563: 0000e670   232 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_format_ssid

   564: 0002c7c0   308 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_rate_init

   565: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND pktqinit

   566: 00003090   240 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11a0g0bsinitvals5

   567: 000001b4    20 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 aphy_rates

   568: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND getintvar

   569: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND pkttotlen

   570: 00013304    20 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_intrson

   571: 0000132c   136 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_del_wds

   572: 00005688  8864 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_attach

   573: 000014e0  1024 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    5 Sbox

   574: 00000038    15 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    8 __module_parm_piomode

   575: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND strlen

   576: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND del_timer

   577: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_attach

   578: 0002a8e8   204 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_carrier_suppress

   579: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_txfast

   580: 0000b48c     4 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 d11ucode4sz

   581: 00007928   568 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_detach

   582: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_iscoreup

   583: 00003208   132 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_phyreg_enter

   584: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND __kfree_skb

   585: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_rx

   586: 00001f8c    88 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wl_del_timer

   587: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND dma_txinit

   588: 00010ce4    12 OBJECT  GLOBAL DEFAULT    9 wlc_max_dbm

   589: 0002b1e4    36 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_dbm_to_mw

   590: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_chip

   591: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND sb_coreunit

   592: 00000000     0 NOTYPE  GLOBAL DEFAULT  UND bcm_atoi

   593: 0002d0b8    84 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT    2 wlc_led_set

```

----------

## spufi

 *deviljelly wrote:*   

> I began rooting around in the devices firmware and discovered that like many others the router and AP are themselves running linux, I extracted and mounted on my PC the cramfs filesystem that is contained within the firmware file and discovered the linux broadcom drivers uses by the devices themselves. Using readelf and objdump I listed the symbols and disassembled the driver 

 

lol

goodness gracious, you're one of those guys even a microwave should be very, very afraid off!  :Very Happy: 

(no I'm no c/c++/whatever guru)

----------

## dma

Yeah.  It is possible.  Just use a tool like IDA or something to disassemble the MIPS code and try to decompile it back to the .c file so that it would work on any architecture.

However, you'd get slapped in the face with a cease-and-desist order if you post in any WIPO-occupied territory.

Someone will eventually host it in china or russia.

The reason it is closed-source is because the drivers would allow users to change the transmission power and frequency and that would make the regulators go nuts.

I'll see what I can do....  If I disappear off the face of the earth, it is because I angered the wrong people.

EDIT: I tried decompiling it... Gave me 58760 lines of stuff.   :Confused: 

----------

## TJNII

 *spufi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> goodness gracious, you're one of those guys even a microwave should be very, very afraid off! 

 

lol. I want that title!

Any advances on the Broadcom drivers?

[edit] Got it working with Linuxant.  There's a howto on it. [/edit]

----------

